# Samsung Releases 2014 Product Information, Part 1



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Late last week Samsung Electronics released key pricing and availability information for its 2014 home entertainment lineup. Today, we’ll feature details about the company’s television offerings in the first of a two part product preview series. Its no secret that the Ultra High-Definition (UHD) display arena is shaping up to be a high-stakes cage match pitting major manufacturers against one another, each one aligning their resources and focusing their energies on specific technologies and design characteristics. One of Samsung’s chosen weapons is a radical physical feature that has raised eyebrows (and curiosity) among enthusiasts: curved displays. 








In the words of Samsung’s media relations department, their curved display design is meant to “deliver a bold theatrical experience and fundamentally change the way the world views TVs.” They claim the screen curvature creates a panoramic effect that makes images appear bigger and more “true-to-life” without limiting seating positions and viewing angles to maximize performance. The reality of this effect remains to be seen, particularly as it relates to viewing sports (which has been a major selling point of HD flat panels over the past ten years). Fortunately, we won’t have to wait too much longer before real world (home users) begin to assess the validity of Samsung’s claims.

For the 2014 model year, Samsung is rolling-out four new series of UHD televisions (three curved, one flat), which practically doubles its UHD offerings from the previous model year. Of course the mere mention of 4K resolution kicks critics into gear, quickly pointing out that 4K material hardly exists and that early adopters risk buying equipment that may become obsolete due to standards that are in their infancy. Samsung has several answers to these claims loaded in their PR chamber, ready to fire. The first is the inclusion of onboard upscaling on all Samsung UHD TVs. The company says their proprietary four stage upscaling process can take Full HD, HD, and low-res sources and make them appear to be near-UHD quality. Second, the company is releasing a 1 terabyte box-top UHD Video Pack featuring Paramount Pictures films (including Night at the Museum and X-Men Origins). The Video Pack will be available in April for $299, with a second Video Pack release slated for later this year. And third, Samsung has designed their UHD displays with the brains housed in an exterior box. If UHD standards change, users can simply upgrade their box and enjoy the fruits of the latest technologies.








The headliner of Samsung’s UHD offerings is a mammoth 105-inch curved beast, loaded with 11 million pixels stuffed into a 21X9 aspect ratio. This particular unit has yet to be priced, but should be expected to come to market sometime after June. The company’s curved (wall-mountable) U9000 series is slated to be released in March, featuring a 55-inch model for $3,999.99 and a 65-inch model for $4,999.99 (Samsung says a 78-inch model will also be released later this year for $7,999.99). This series features Samsung’s Auto Depth Enhancer which utilizes zone specific contrast adjustments for a greater sense of depth (Samsung goes as far as to say it has a 3D effect). The next step down is Samsung’s curved U8700 series, featuring two screen sizes (55 and 65-inch models). Pricing and release dates are still unknown, but should be available later this spring. And last, but not least, is the flat U8550 series, featuring 50-inch ($2,499.99), 55-inch ($2999.99) 60-inch ($3,499.99), 65-inch ($3999.99) and 75-inch ($5,999.99) models. Look for the 55 and 65-inch models to hit stores first (March), with the others to follow in May.

Samsung isn’t limiting its curved design to UHD TVs, introducing the curved standard HD H8000 series. The series features 48-inch ($1,999.99), 55-inch ($2,499.99), and 65-inch ($3,399.99) models that will rollout this coming spring. Rounding out it’s standard HD offerings, Samsung is releasing the flat, 240Hz, H7150 series with 55-inch ($1,899.99), 60-inch ($2,199.99), 65-inch ($2,699.99), and 75-inch ($3,999.99) models. 

Check back soon for Part Two of our Samsung product preview.




_Image Credits: Samsung, gigaom.com_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Todd, thanks for the very nice write-up. 

We're expecting the 55" and 65" HU8550 and HU9000 series by the end of next week. They will likely be included in our 2014 Flat (and Curved) panel Shootout evaluation event. 

Hope you can join us.

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the write up! I'm hoping in the next couple months to purchase one of these gorgeous tv's. I'm definitely going to go with a 65" but I'm not sure if I should go with the curved or flat screen yet. I'm curious to hear the reviews on the curved models, and to see one in person.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

pddufrene said:


> Thanks for the write up! I'm hoping in the next couple months to purchase one of these gorgeous tv's. I'm definitely going to go with a 65" but I'm not sure if I should go with the curved or flat screen yet. I'm curious to hear the reviews on the curved models, and to see one in person.


That's the big question: how will these curved screens play to the public. The PQ might very well be extraordinary...but what about the esthetic appeal of one mounted on a wall? Consumers are picky! 

Robert Zohn might be able give you a few insights (see above)...if not from trade show exposure, but also from their incoming stock.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert Zohn said:


> Todd, thanks for the very nice write-up.
> 
> We're expecting the 55" and 65" HU8550 and HU9000 series by the end of next week. They will likely be included in our 2014 Flat (and Curved) panel Shootout evaluation event.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Robert. What date is the shootout scheduled for?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think a curved display is a good idea for most consumers. You have to sit too close to a 55 or even a 65 inch display for a curved display to have any benefit. I'm thinking that curved displays are the new gimmick in display technology. And sometimes I think the manufacturers don't even think before they design a new product. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mech - A very reasonable statement...which makes it curious that Samsung has put so many eggs in the "Curved Basket," so to speak. It will be interesting to watch this play out...


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> Thanks for the write up! I'm hoping in the next couple months to purchase one of these gorgeous tv's. I'm definitely going to go with a 65" but I'm not sure if I should go with the curved or flat screen yet. I'm curious to hear the reviews on the curved models, and to see one in person.


I also prefer flat panels over curved, but the curve does add beauty to the overall design of the TV and can help reduce reflections when viewing on center or off axes up to 20 degrees. It also adds value to our immersive experience and enhances our peripheral vision when viewed up to 9" from the screen. 

Buyers also need to know that the curved HU9000 series is Samsung;'s flagship model and has two exclusive picture enhancement features that are not in any other UHD series. They are the Auto Depth Enhancer and PurColor, which Samsung says add more detail to most shades of color. At this moment my guess is these two picture performance upgrades will not add any value for video enthusiasts.

Another consideration is the $1k price variance between the flat HU8550 and curved HU9000 series.

We'll be testing these models for consideration to be included in our 2014 Shootout evaluation event and as I find out more we'll update this thread.

-Robert



Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks, Robert. What date is the shootout scheduled for?


No date set yet, but likely mid June. 

-Robert



mechman said:


> I don't think a curved display is a good idea for most consumers. You have to sit too close to a 55 or even a 65 inch display for a curved display to have any benefit. I'm thinking that curved displays are the new gimmick in display technology. And sometimes I think the manufacturers don't even think before they design a new product. :rolleyesno:


I agree. Curved screen should be reserved for panels above 75" and even 75" is small for a curved screen to have much advantage in the added immersive experience of the wrap around feeling.

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying Robert, I appreciate it. Im curious to see how those 2 picture enhancements affect the picture quality, I was reading that that the depth enhancement is supposed to give the tv a better, I guess u can say 3D affect according to Samsung. I'm really looking forward to hearing about the shoot out, and the results.


----------



## mdhamlin (Mar 26, 2014)

Robert,

Thanks for the great information. I look forward to checking out one of those curved screens when they arrive in the store in my area! The prices (while not cheap) are lower than I would have guessed for such a specialty product. And over the next year I bet it gets even better. I just need my old flat screen to last just a bit longer until I can spring for a new one.

-Mike


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't care for the idea of a curved screen. My issue is what will it do to the sound in the room?? Would it not act as a focusing lenses type device in the room really messing up the sound stage.

The screen will effect the sound in the room when it is flat and normally not in a good way curved I am very unsure of at this point. 

Someone would need to measure the master seat with something like REW and then place the curved screen in and measure again to see what will do.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

As part of our evaluation process to be included in the Shootout we'll be very carefully testing the HU8550 and HU9000 to see how the HU9000 two additional features effect the picture performance.

-Robert


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the curved sounds great if your sitting in the sweet spot in the perfect placed chair. I am a lazy fat bastard with a bad back. I like to lie down allot and that takes me out of the sweet spot albeit I might move things around and have a better theater if I could afford one of these things but I tend to watch have my movies from a laying down position to be honest. Anyone else?

I think I would hold back my judgment on the curved until I actually see one real life. What I think I really want is one of these beasts for pc gaming, shooters. to be really immersive, or save a ton of money and get an occulus rift.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I just ordered a UN65HU9000 and I should be receiving it within the week or so and I’ll provide an opinion based on the Elite Pro-150FD that it will be replacing. We’ll see as those are some tall shoes to fill!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

BamaDave, congrats! You will love Samsung's 65" HU9000. After receiving our first allocation of 55" HU9000 and wall mounting it last week on our showroom's Shootout wall we loved it so much I took home the 65" big brother. 

Not sure which TV we'll upgrade as I love all of our current TVs.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Rob! After looking at the concerns detailed in this thread and based that the new version will mount on a standard wall mount (as opposed to the OLED) in conjunction mounting it on a CLO Systems X-Arm I’m feeling confident that it will make us happy.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree^^. We're likely wall mounting our UN65HU9000 on an articulating mount in our family room.

We've tested this TV and it's defiantly going into our 2014 Ultra HD Shootout evaluation event. This Saturday Kevin Miller and my staff are evaluating Samsung's UN65HU8550 for consideration to be included in the competition evaluation. Kevin will also calibrate the HU8550 for Cal Day, Cal Night and 3D.

It would be unusual for any single manufacturer to have two LCD/LED Ultra HD TVs included in our Shootout.

-Robert


----------

